
Ask HN: I am creating a project on opensource,how to gather people to contribute - nimitbhardwaj
I am working on a project involving transferring of sound from android to some port of PC, and a python library at the backend can get the voice and use it in other applications, with the enthusiasm of OS I want to gather more people around and want to collaborate, how this is possible.
I have seen big repos like Python-Requests, Beautiful Soup etc there are many of the contributors they contribute to a cause, how can I make my repo like this.
======
amilajack
You need users first. Users become contributors. Some contributors become long
term contributors. To get an initial user base I'd recommend following this
checklist I've created: [https://github.com/amilajack/project-
checklist](https://github.com/amilajack/project-checklist). Also replying
quickly to issue requests helps retain users over time, which indirectly
increases the number of people that become contribute over time.

~~~
nimitbhardwaj
Okk, Thank you very much

